# The girl likes me... and avoids me like the plague



## Tr1qu3tra (Jun 4, 2012)

Blah blah, my wife cheated and disappeared blah blah. It has been over a year and I'm well over it. Anyway.

There's a girl at my gym who tracked down on of my friends from work and told her that she thinks I'm cute and is interested in getting to know me. My friend obviously came straight to me and told me this. I was ecstatic, I've had my eye on this girl for a little while now. 

Here's my dilemma. Ever since expressing this to my friend she has been avoiding me like the title says, the plague. Every time I try to approach or get near her, she engages in conversation with her workout buddy and literally stays turned away from me until I go away. Then, when I'm in other parts of they gym working out, I catch her staring. It's not my imagination, she stares at me a whole lot. 

I'm confused. What should I do? I've tried to approach her and every time I do she turns away. I can tell she's timid, but she's not even giving me a chance!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Tr1qu3tra said:


> Blah blah, my wife cheated and disappeared blah blah. It has been over a year and I'm well over it. Anyway.
> 
> There's a girl at my gym who tracked down on of my friends from work and told her that she thinks I'm cute and is interested in getting to know me. My friend obviously came straight to me and told me this. I was ecstatic, I've had my eye on this girl for a little while now.
> 
> ...


School girl behavior. I'd just break through her little game by saying loudly enough "I can't talk to you if you have your back turned" or something like that. Address what she is doing. 

I don't go for games. I want to see her head nodding "yes" while I am lusting in her direction. So if this is a general pattern of behavior it's going to be too much drama.


----------



## Tr1qu3tra (Jun 4, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> School girl behavior. I'd just break through her little game by saying loudly enough "I can't talk to you if you have your back turned" or something like that. Address what she is doing.
> 
> I don't go for games. I want to see her head nodding "yes" while I am lusting in her direction. So if this is a general pattern of behavior it's going to be too much drama.


Good call. I'm not looking for anyone who can't act their age. I'll just go about my business. If she wants it, she can come get it. She's not the kind of girl I should take seriously.


----------

